# Need Radiator buying info



## TXhwyXE (Dec 20, 2006)

I am in shopping for a new replacement radiator for my pickup. I need opinions on which type of material would have the longest life against corrosion, which metal is best at exchanging the heat out of the system and any other selection considerations you might know of. The motor block is cast iron with an aluminum head if that makes any difference. The original is plastic with aluminum core. Thank you.

The choices I have to purchase are - 

plastic reservoir/aluminum core, 

all steel, 

plastic reservoir/brass-copper core.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

oem.......


----------



## jAsKoRe (Apr 17, 2009)

As far as I'm aware there is no steel radiators available for light vehicles. Plastic/alloy plastic/brass/copper & brass/copper radiators wouldnt really differ much as far as heat dissipation goes, the only real differences are plastic/alloy units are lighter but arent as easily repaired as plastic/brass/copper & brass/copper units as the later can be soldered quite easily if damage occures. however plastic/alloy & plastic/brass/copper units can be serviced much easier than brass/copper as no soldering is envolved, the plastic tanks seal on orings & are held down by tabs along the top of the core so really either way you go it really comes down to cost. I was an automotive cooling system specialist for six years & i used to deal with this debate all the time, however in my opinion i personally would go plastic/brass/copper just a nice middle ground. what ever you do steer clear of cheap & nasty chinese units!!!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

in my d21 2wd truck 1987 i use the pathy rad..

it has a double core and holds more fluid..


----------



## TXhwyXE (Dec 20, 2006)

Well I am still researching this and thanks for your input. The options I had listed were advertised to be available. But upon checking a seller who advertised the copper/brass double core, they only sell the single core aluminum now. Their online ad was outdated. I was told that since the price of copper had jumped over recent past, much less copper rads were on the market now.

Actually the thermal conductivity of copper is about double that of aluminum, therefore much better at transfering the heat out of the system. But brass is about one half the conductivity of aluminum. So I guess the percentage of brass with the copper would have to be known to determine the conductivity of a copper/brass core.

Since I am not able to find a copper/brass core, may just settle for the aluminum. However like to upgrade with a double row core if possible. 

jAsKoRe - how do I know which are the Chinese units to avoid?
I was thinking of ordering a Proliance Ready-Rad. It is suppose to be an OEM replacement single row aluminum. not expensive,I think made here in the USA. Does anyone know if they are any good? Has a one year warranty.

zanegrey - Most of the standard alum rads advertised out there say they are OE replacements, however I am inclined not to believe they all are up to Nissan factory standards. 
You say you got a pathfinder double row for your D21. 
I am needing the rad for my 1991 D-21 2wd 4cyl with AC in TX summer heat. At various web sites, they list the same single row rad for the D-21 4cyl and the Path 6 cyl. So apparently they fit the same.
So far I found only one double row Pathy 6 cyl rad advertised but do not know if it would fit in my D-21 without modifications.

1987-1995 Nissan Pathfinder - Silla Radiator 

Any thought on this one....quality, will it fit, will it cool much better than a single row core(worth the extra cost?) ?

I would have to do more research to find out the materials it is made of.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the stock rad is fine for just about all applications..

i found my pathy rad used at a upi..it bolted right up ..no modding..

50 bucks..

but if you have to go new u have to..


----------



## TXhwyXE (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah I just googled up and called Silla company. The double row rad is plastic tank/alum core. When I asked if made in US, the salesman hesitated then almost choked when telling me it came from China. But it does have a lifetime warranty. Cost about $175. I can get the Proliance single core alum for under $100.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Call 18002232501 Radiators Us I would go for the Pathfinder or V6 HB raditor as well cause it has more capacity....Oh by the way everything seems to be made in China now!


----------



## TXhwyXE (Dec 20, 2006)

Turns out the Proliance has some complaints online as to leaking when the temps get very cold. Being only a 1yr warranty, I am spooked. Proliance a merge of former Ready-Rad & Modine.

RadiatorsUs 96-00 pathy - $134 plastic/Alum $15 ship 
Even though the sales guy thought it would fit my '91, I am fairly sure to think not. The intlet and neck are in the wrong place. Also other sites list different rads for 96 up. It is the '95 down pathy rads that match my D-21 at other sites. So the search continues.

copper/brass all metal (heavier and much more expensive)- 
single row - $189, $25 ship
dble row - $199, $25 ship


----------



## TXhwyXE (Dec 20, 2006)

I took my chances with a 'Replacement' brand rad from Autoparts Warehouse. Plastic reservoirs on alum. It seemed to have fixed the problem. Have not seen the temp gauge go past the halfway mark yet but that will be further tested when I get my AC running. Also have not yet driven in summertime 98 deg + temps.

The Replacement rad has a single core but 1" thick with 57 vertical channels, wheras the stock width core on the D21 is only 5/8" thick with 53 vertical channels. So this means more capacity where cooling takes place.


----------

